# Gun Broker?



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking for info on exactly how it works? What experiences has anyone had using them, good? bad? 

From what I can tell I purchase the gun on Gun Broker then have it shipped to a local FFL? Is the local FFL only going to charge me the transfer fee or are other fee's taxes involved. Any advice on a FFL that will do the transfer for a reasonable price in the Columbus area?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've bought several off there with no problems, but not for so many years, and the ffl dealer I was dealing with is NOT doing it anymore....just go for it, but find a ffl dealer first to do the transfer


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

I think theres a thing on Gunbroker that has FFL listings by area. 
Under buyers/find an FFL tab


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

I do at least 3 transfers a week here, its easy, there is a place on Gun Broker that says FIND A FFL DEALER . type in your zip code and it will give you a list of shops near you. most of the time it will show you what they charge for transfers. contact the FFL and ask him if he would be willing to do a transfer for you. then just find the firearm you like, Bid on it or buy it outright and pay for it. contact your FFL and give him the name of the company you purchased it from, the item number and description and get the e-mail address or fax number so your FFL can send them a copy of his license. he will contact you when your firearm comes in . 99 percent of the people who had guns shipped here were very satisfied with what they purchased. I give the sellers on Gun Broker a big thumbs up !


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

There shouldn't be tax on a ffl transfer fee


Great Lakes Outdoor Supply


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Have made numerous purchases on GB with no problems. Sold a couple items also with no issue.
If you plan to buy you must join the site, I believe there's no costs involved to join. If you sell, GB takes a percentage of the selling price, which is deducted/charged to a credit card that is on file at GB.
Finding an FFL is easy as stated by earlier posts, finding one that is reasonable is sometimes a challenge. Some dealers/FFL holders will charge a high fee in hopes of selling the same item from their store in which they can profit and cover the FFL fee in the total package price as well as make a profit, which they are in business to do.
Another thing to consider,, shipping costs, I notice items with high(er) shipping costs posted. I've shipped firearms and it's not too costly,, so I normally look for the item with the lowest shipping cost posted or actual cost. 
If you choose to deal on GB, check the sellers feedback for good reports, and you should have no fear of dealing.
Good Luck.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I had a positive experience using Norton Sporting goods in Waldo for an FFL transfer. Great folks to deal with.


----------

